# Common Theme (Hard Drive Platters), Different Method



## Sancho_n_Pedro (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi guys, I've read many a posting over the previous few months on this topic and watched many a video on YouTube regarding getting precious metals from hard disk platters.
Now, I came into refining by accident. I purchase hard disks in bulk from companies where they are broken and are down for WEEE recycling. I originally intended to use the casings (and most the rest of the drive) in my furnace, which I use to smelt aluminium, and create stuff as a hobby (as it always starts?).
My original plan was to simply remove the steel plate, and throw the rest of the drive into my furnace, but it seems I would be doing myself out of precious metals without knowing it.
As I say, I looked at these with a bit of a different view, it seems that everyone is talking in the various posts about how to remove the precious metals by chemically breaking down the platters. 

Why use chemicals so early on in the process? I mean, in my furnace, I get aluminium melting at around 660°C... All the other metals on the platter (cobalt, platinum etc) seem to have a melting point well over 1000°C.
If my "slag" is removed and kept, it technically should have a higher percentage of the other elements right, which can then (once I have enough), throw into an acid bath for further refining.

Has anyone else tried this method, because it seems quite obvious to me (as a new comer), but was unsure if there is any point is doing this? At the moment I have around 250 more platters waiting for this process to begin, so some insight from the more experienced would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 28, 2021)

Most here have come to the conclusion that there is not enough platinum in them to bother with.
They are just scrap aluminum. Or make some wind chimes.


----------



## Sancho_n_Pedro (Sep 28, 2021)

Thats just it, I use the aluminium anyway, over time there must be a build-up enough to warrant refining?


----------



## galenrog (Sep 28, 2021)

VERY few hard drive platters have any precious metals. To identify those with platinum you would have to test each platter. Have fun.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 28, 2021)

The problem is that molten metals are good solvents for other metals.

When circuit boards are assembled, they often go through a wave soldering operation where the boards are passed over a bath of molten solder. Even through gold melts at a far higher temperature than the solder bath, some gold always dissolves into the solder. I would expect some, or all, of the values you would pursue would alloy with the molten aluminum.

Dave


----------



## Sancho_n_Pedro (Sep 28, 2021)

FrugalRefiner said:


> The problem is that molten metals are good solvents for other metals.
> 
> When circuit boards are assembled, they often go through a wave soldering operation where the boards are passed over a bath of molten solder. Even through gold melts at a far higher temperature than the solder bath, some gold always dissolves into the solder. I would expect some, or all, of the values you would pursue would alloy with the molten aluminum.
> 
> Dave



Hi, thanks for that, and makes sense. I'll see what happens, as I'm smelting them anyway, and will be creating an acid bath for the other parts at some point. 
I'll post an update once completed.
Thanks


----------



## GREENER (Oct 27, 2021)

Sancho_n_Pedro,​
You tube -> Sreetips -> video about HDD platters, he came to the conclusion that one has to process 1000 plates for 1 gram PD/PT.

I think I will sell my platters, when I`m up to dismanteling my 700 drives.

Have fun and be safe.


----------

